# CWM Revocery



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I was running GB rooted on d2g... loved it... thought I would give miui a chance. Wasnt bad but liked blur better (I know) Anyway sbf back to .330 and then updated to .607 I'm now trying to revcover in cwm 5.0.2.3 and every time I try to restore off one of my backups I made before installing miui it fails and says Error while formatting /system or /data.... Any ideas?


----------



## bigrob1015 (Jul 23, 2011)

"Keifla96 said:


> I was running GB rooted on d2g... loved it... thought I would give miui a chance. Wasnt bad but liked blur better (I know) Anyway sbf back to .330 and then updated to .607 I'm now trying to revcover in cwm 5.0.2.3 and every time I try to restore off one of my backups I made before installing miui it fails and says Error while formatting /system or /data.... Any ideas?


Was the back up made with cwm 5.0.2.3 or the previous version of cwm? I ran into that before and I could not flash anyback up made with earlier versions with the new version of cwm I had to reflash the old version with bootstrapper to be able to restore my backup if you have rom manager you can also flash the previous versions of cwm that way as well


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I used the new version 5.0.2.3 to create the backups ... using that version as well to do the restore.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Which version of the new CWR are you using? The D2G one fails at wiping /system. Try the DX one, it works perfectly.

Reason you couldnt restore a backup made with 5.x.x.x on 2.5.x.x is because the way the backups are made was changed. In 2.5.x.x it was made into .img files, in 5.x.x.x its made using tarballs which are faster and smaller.


----------



## Digital Cha0s (Jul 24, 2011)

yea I had that same issue just re flash the dx CWR and all sould be good and well


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

I would have never thought that, thanks guys!!!!!


----------



## Keifla96 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just flashed the DX cwr from rom manager... Tried to reboot into recovery and it just brings me back into GB... I also tried using Bootstrapper (Reboot Recovery) without Bootstrap Recovery because I believe that would just flash the 2.x version back on and no go.... any ideas to force it into recovery?

Edit.... I ran the bootstrapper recovery then when back into rom manager and flashed over with the DX 5.0.2.0 .. reboot into recovery. Dang temperamental, worse than my women!
None the less it works and I thank everyone again!


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

I have the same problem and solve it that way.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------

